# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Kaupunkipyöräkausi aloitettiin aktiivisesti

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Salomaa

Pertti Ruosaari on hirveän huolissaan kun asuntonsa läheisyydessä otetaan ja palautetaan kaupunkipyöriä. Helsingin Sanomat katsoikin ongelman niin suureksi että tämän päivän lehdessä käytetään puolitoista sivua miehen ongelman erittelyyn.

Uutisen merkityksellisyydessä tämä pääsi samaan sarjaan kuin ulkoministeri Lavrovin vierailu, joka sai täsmälleen samankokoisen palstatilan.

----------


## petteri

> Pertti Ruosaari on hirveän huolissaan kun asuntonsa läheisyydessä otetaan ja palautetaan kaupunkipyöriä. Helsingin Sanomat katsoikin ongelman niin suureksi että tämän päivän lehdessä käytetään puolitoista sivua miehen ongelman erittelyyn.


Onko nimbyilyn huippu häiriötä aiheuttava polkupyöräteline? Aika lähellä ollaan. ;-)

----------


## Salomaa

Näistä pyöristä vielä. Perehdyin hieman sivuilla ja huomasin että kesän käyttö maksaa 25 e. Ei paha hinta. Jos joku tässä vaiheessa tietää, niin voinee kertoa. Oletan itse että rekisteröinti ja maksullisuus vähentää pyörien häviämistä ja ilkivaltaa. Vai onko tarkempaa tietoa ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Pertti Ruosaari on hirveän huolissaan kun asuntonsa läheisyydessä otetaan ja palautetaan kaupunkipyöriä. Helsingin Sanomat katsoikin ongelman niin suureksi että tämän päivän lehdessä käytetään puolitoista sivua miehen ongelman erittelyyn.


Ollaankin Munkkiniemessä eikä Jakomäessä. Eiköhän telineelle löydy ensi kesäksi sopivampi paikka.

----------


## Salomaa

Kyllä varmasti tällä vauhdilla. Saman konsernin Ilta-Sanomat myös lähti mukaan murehtimaan asiasta, vaikka yritti naamioida otsakkeella uutiseksi some-maailmasta. Hesarin ja kaupunkisuunnittelun ystävyys näkyy taas kerran, kun ensi vuonna saamme lukea syitä "paremmasta" paikasta.

----------


## Johan Näs

> Näistä pyöristä vielä. Perehdyin hieman sivuilla ja huomasin että kesän käyttö maksaa 25 e. Ei paha hinta. Jos joku tässä vaiheessa tietää, niin voinee kertoa. Oletan itse että rekisteröinti ja maksullisuus vähentää pyörien häviämistä ja ilkivaltaa. Vai onko tarkempaa tietoa ?


Eniten ilkivaltaa ja pyörien häviämistä varmasti vähentää se, että kaupunkipyörien käyttäjän on rekisteröitävä palveluun maksukorttinsa rekisteröityessään. Pyörän palauttamatta jättämisestä seuraa satojen eurojen sakko.

----------


## Salomaa

Olipa yllättävää. Siis tieto siitä että verkosta ostettaessa käyttökausi, käytetään luottokorttia. siis verkkopankkimaksu ei käy ?

Voidaanko tästä vetää johtopäätös, että luottotiedot menettänyt ei voi käyttää kaupunkipyöriä ? Koska eihän maksuhäiriöisellä ole luottokorttia.

Jos näin on, niin kyseessä on periaatteellinen iso ongelma.

(Metrokin murehti vielä Saunalahdentien Pertin onglemia. Pertti voi rauhoittua, jos pyörän käyttäjät ovat luottokorttia käyttäviä keskiluokkaisia)

----------


## hmikko

"Maksukortti" HSL:n tiedotuksessa tarkoittaa käsittääkseni pankki- tai luottokorttia. Luottokorttia ei siis välttämättä tarvitse olla, mutta pankkikortin tiedot täytyy antaa, koska aikarajan ylittämisestä koituva maksu peritään automaattisesti tarpeen mukaan. Ts. kyseessä ei ole pelkästään yksi verkkopankkimaksu. Ja luemma joillakin pyöräasemilla olevilta maksupäätteiltä lyhyeksi aikaa rekisteröityessä kelpaa vain luottokortti. Olettaisin syyksi sen, että pankit eivät mahdollista jatkoajan veloittamista jälkikäteen pankkikortilta tai varsinkaan Visa Electronilta aseman automaattia käytettäessä.

----------


## Salomaa

Kävin rekisteröitymissivuilla, ja kyllä siinä vaan maksuvaiheessa tulee englanninkielinen ikkuna, joka tarjoaa kolme vaihtoehtoa, Visa, Mastercard ja joku vastaava kolmas. Eli pelkkä pankkikortti eli Debit-kortti ei kelpaa. Tässähän on se sama periaate, kun esim. jotkut hotellit ottavat respassa korttitiedot ylös tai edelleen jotkut autovuokraamot. Eli ongelman esiintyessä "pyörientuottajan" asema on turvattu.

Mutta ristiriita tulee kaupunkilaisten palvelujen yhdenvertaisuudessa eli tässä tapauksessa, jos luottotietonsa menettänyt haluaisi ajaa kaupunkipyörällä.

tästähän tulee kyllä rutinaa, vai onko sittenkin joku tapa olemassa jolla luottokortiton voisi käyttää pyörää.

HSL kaupunkipyöräosiossa "usein kysyttyä" lukee:

_Maksaminen

Mitä maksukortteja voin käyttää?

Nämä Credit/Debit -maksukortit käyvät maksamiseen: Visa, MasterCard ja American Express._

----------


## 339-DF

No mutta siellähän se sitten lukee ihan selkeästi, kotisivulla. Katsopa sitä pankkikorttiasi. Siinä varmaan on Visan tunnus, tai jos ei ole, niin Mastercard tai Maestro. Pitäisi siis toimia, ja Debit-puolelta nimenomaan. Jos tuo rekisteröityminen oikeasti kiinnostaa, niin kokeile syöttää nuo korttitiedot sinne. Eiköhän järjestelmä ne hyväksy.

Esimerkiksi kauppaliikkeissä Visa Debitiä voi käyttää aina silloin, kun Visan logo on kaupan ovessa. Ei siinä erikseen täsmennetä, vaaditaanko Credit vai Debit. Kumpikin käy.

----------


## Koge

> Kävin rekisteröitymissivuilla, ja kyllä siinä vaan maksuvaiheessa tulee englanninkielinen ikkuna, joka tarjoaa kolme vaihtoehtoa, Visa, Mastercard ja joku vastaava kolmas. Eli pelkkä pankkikortti eli Debit-kortti ei kelpaa. Tässähän on se sama periaate, kun esim. jotkut hotellit ottavat respassa korttitiedot ylös tai edelleen jotkut autovuokraamot. Eli ongelman esiintyessä "pyörientuottajan" asema on turvattu.


Visa ja Mastercard ovat brändeja, joiden alla myönnetään sekä credit- että debit-kortteja. Esim. Visa Debit tai Mastercard Debit. Luotto- ja maksuaikakorteissa sitten Visa Credit ja Mastercard Credit. Palvelun luonne käytännössä edellyttää korttimaksua, koska verkkomaksulla ei voida automaattisesti veloittaa puolen tunnin ylityksistä kertyviä maksuja.

----------


## Salomaa

_Nämä Credit/Debit -maksukortit käyvät maksamiseen: Visa, MasterCard ja American Express._

Käsitin tuon lauseen niin Credit/Debit -maksukortti -käsitteen niin että kortissa on oltava molemmat ominaisuudet. En ole korttimaksujen asiantuntija, mutta olen käsittänyt niin että Debit-kortti on sama asia kuin pankkikortti. Ja olen myös käsittänyt niin että Debit kortilta ei voi tehdä jälkikäteen veloituksia, jos esim pyörä on myöhässä.

Itselläni on S-Pankin Visa Credit/Debit ja se kyllä toimii. Pohdinkin tätä asiaa juuri siltä kannalta, mitä kaupunkipyörän käyttäjältä vaaditaan.

----------


## Koge

Ei tietenkään tarvitse olla molempia ominaisuuksia. Yhdistelmäkorttien debit- ja credit-puolia käsitellään maksujen kannalta erillisinä kortteina, siksi korttien kääntöpuolella on debitille oma numero. Debit-kortti on tosiaan kansainvälinen versio perinteisestä pankkikortista ja maksut veloitetaan suoraan tililtä. Myös debit-kortilta voi tehdä jälkikäteisiä veloituksia, näinhän monet kuukausimaksulliset palvelut toimivat. Toki debitissä riskinä on ettei maksu mene läpi, koska tilillä ei ole katetta tai vaihtoehtoisesti kortinhaltijalle voi tulla tilin ylitys.

----------


## 339-DF

> _Nämä Credit/Debit -maksukortit käyvät maksamiseen: Visa, MasterCard ja American Express._
> 
> Käsitin tuon lauseen niin Credit/Debit -maksukortti -käsitteen niin että kortissa on oltava molemmat ominaisuudet.


Tuo vinoviiva ei merkitse "ja" vaan "tai". Oppia ikä kaikki. Täältä voit lukea lisää: http://www.kielitoimistonohjepankki....noviiva/ohje/1

----------


## Salomaa

Debit-juttu on nyt selvä. City Bike Finlandilla  on nyt käsittelyssä selvityspyyntö täysin kortittoman ja mahdollisesti maksuhäiriöisen asiakkaan pyöränkäytön mahdollisuus.

----------


## NS

> Debit-juttu on nyt selvä. City Bike Finlandilla  on nyt käsittelyssä selvityspyyntö täysin kortittoman ja mahdollisesti maksuhäiriöisen asiakkaan pyöränkäytön mahdollisuus.


Itse käytän kaupunkipyöriä Aktian tarjoamalla nettimaksukortilla, joka ei ole fyysinen luottokortti ollenkaan. Se toimii siten että ensin rekisteröidytään Aktia Walletin (https://www.aktia.fi/fi/aktia-wallet) käyttäjäksi, sitten ns. Wallet-tilille siirretään pankkitililtä (mistä tahansa pankista) rahaa, minkä jälkeen Wallet-tilillä olevaa rahaa voidaan käyttää esimerkiksi kaupunkipyöriin liittyviin veloituksiin. Aktia Walletia voivat käyttää minkä tahansa pankin asiakkaat, enkä itsekään ole Aktian asiakas perinteisessä mielessä.

----------


## Salomaa

City Bike Finlandin puhelinnumeroon 09 425 788 10 soitin eilen ja tänään juuri äsken. Numero on varustettu valikoilla, eli siellä esiintyy tällaista: "mikäli asiasi koskee x, paina1 tai z paina kolme jne" näitä kysymyksiä on useita peräkkäin.

Eilen jonotin yli 10 minuuttia, sitten lopetin , äsken sain vastauksen: "valitsemasi henkilön vastaaja on täynnä, yritä myöhemmin uudelleen !". Eilen sinne lähetettyyn sähköpostiviestiin ei ole vielä vastattu.

Mutta voihan foorumilla joku tietää miten maksukortiton ja luottotiedot menettänyt voi käyttää kaupunkipyörää. Tuo Wallet -kortti. Toimiiko luottotietonsa menettäneelle. Tai korrektimpi ilmaus, jos on maksuhäiriömerkintöjä.

tässä yhteydessä sopii keskusteluun ottaa mukaan teema: "Onko kaupunkipyörien käyttö helppoa ja kätevää". Itse en viel ä ole käyttäjä, joten en tiedä.

Pitkin viikkoa Kaupunkisuunnittelumessuilla älyköt, filosofit, aktiivit ja urbaanisuuden ylistäjät tuovat esiin mitä kaupunkitilassa voi tehdä ja mitä siellä pitäisi tehdä ja edelleen jokaisella on vahva mielipide tulevaisuuden kaupungista. Tähän liittyy se että moottorikäyttöiseen joukkoliikennevälineeseen pääsee kuka tahansa, mutta kaupunkipyörän käyttö vaatii toimenpiteitä ja selvityksiä. Olemmeko samanarvoisia kaupunkitilassa ?

----------


## aki

> Mutta voihan foorumilla joku tietää miten maksukortiton ja luottotiedot menettänyt voi käyttää kaupunkipyörää. Tuo Wallet -kortti. Toimiiko luottotietonsa menettäneelle. Tai korrektimpi ilmaus, jos on maksuhäiriömerkintöjä.


Yleensä jopa maksuhäiriömerkinnän saaneelta henkilöltä löytyy lompakosta visadebit-kortti. Tänä päivänä eläminen on oikeasti aika hankalaa jos ei omista maksukorttia. Jos ei halua omistaa maksukorttia jolla kaupunkipyörän saa käyttöönsä, niin sitten voi hakea pankkikonttorista rahaa ja käydä ostamassa ihan oman pyörän.

----------


## MJG

> City Bike Finlandin puhelinnumeroon 09 425 788 10 soitin eilen ja tänään juuri äsken. Numero on varustettu valikoilla, eli siellä esiintyy tällaista: "mikäli asiasi koskee x, paina1 tai z paina kolme jne" näitä kysymyksiä on useita peräkkäin.
> 
> Eilen jonotin yli 10 minuuttia, sitten lopetin , äsken sain vastauksen: "valitsemasi henkilön vastaaja on täynnä, yritä myöhemmin uudelleen !". Eilen sinne lähetettyyn sähköpostiviestiin ei ole vielä vastattu.
> 
> Mutta voihan foorumilla joku tietää miten maksukortiton ja luottotiedot menettänyt voi käyttää kaupunkipyörää. Tuo Wallet -kortti. Toimiiko luottotietonsa menettäneelle. Tai korrektimpi ilmaus, jos on maksuhäiriömerkintöjä.
> 
> tässä yhteydessä sopii keskusteluun ottaa mukaan teema: "Onko kaupunkipyörien käyttö helppoa ja kätevää". Itse en viel ä ole käyttäjä, joten en tiedä.
> 
> Pitkin viikkoa Kaupunkisuunnittelumessuilla älyköt, filosofit, aktiivit ja urbaanisuuden ylistäjät tuovat esiin mitä kaupunkitilassa voi tehdä ja mitä siellä pitäisi tehdä ja edelleen jokaisella on vahva mielipide tulevaisuuden kaupungista. Tähän liittyy se että moottorikäyttöiseen joukkoliikennevälineeseen pääsee kuka tahansa, mutta kaupunkipyörän käyttö vaatii toimenpiteitä ja selvityksiä. Olemmeko samanarvoisia kaupunkitilassa ?


Miksi julkisen tahon pitäisi ilman muuta antaa polkupyörän arvon verran luottoa henkilölle, joka on omalla toiminnallaan osoittanut, että ei ole luoton annon arvoinen?

----------


## petteri

Jos katsoo nykyistä kaupunkipyörämallia, sehän toimii vain siksi, että jokainen käyttäjä on oikeasti vastuussa pyörästä. Aikaisemmissa kaupunkipyörähankkeissa suuri osa pyöristä on heitetty mereen tai hajotettu hyvin nopeasti. Nykyisessä järjestelmässä tulee käyttäjälle iso lasku, jos pyörää ei palauta ja se pitää pyörät kunnossa.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Miksi julkisen tahon pitäisi ilman muuta antaa polkupyörän arvon verran luottoa henkilölle, joka on omalla toiminnallaan osoittanut, että ei ole luoton annon arvoinen?


Sama henkilö voi kuitenkin astua sisään bussiin, junaan tai ratikkaan kirveen kanssa ja lyödä penkkejä ja ikkunoita rikki. Aika maltillinen tuo riski yhden kaupunkipyörän kanssa on. Se, että on vaikka yritystoiminnassa tehnyt konkurssin, ei pitäisi olla este liikkua kaupunkipyörällä...

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Miksi julkisen tahon pitäisi ilman muuta antaa polkupyörän arvon verran luottoa henkilölle, joka on omalla toiminnallaan osoittanut, että ei ole luoton annon arvoinen?


Niin, nykymaailmassa rahalaitosten luottokelpoisuuden poistaminen alkaa olla jo hieman samanlaista kuin ammoisina aikoina oli kansalaisluottamuksen menettäminen (eli eipä siis mitään uutta auringon alla...):
https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kansalaisluottamus

----------


## Salomaa

Prepaid-puhelinta voi käyttää maksamalla etukäteen. Ainakin jossain vaiheessa sai liittymän joiltain operaattoilta maksamalla takuurahan. Joku vastaava menettely toimisi helposti pyörien suhteen.

Se olisi mielenkiintoista  jos kaupungin päätöksentekoelimissä on mennyt läpi tieto siitä, että kaupunkipyörän käyttäjällä pitää olla luottotiedot kunnossa.

Kysymykseeni kortittoman ja maksuhäiriöisen mahdollisuudesta käyttää kaupunkipyörää CityBike Finland vastaa näin:

_Hei,


hyväksytyt maksukortit löytyvät HSL:n Kaupunkipyörät-sivun 'usein kysyttyä'-kohdasta osoitteessa:

https://www.hsl.fi/kaupunkipyorat_

Eli tulkitaan tuo vastaukseksi kaupunkipyörän käyttäjällä pitää olla luottotiedot kunnosa. Annetaan Sote-keskukset Alepalle ja CityBike Finlandille, niin loppuu jäkätys eduskunnassa, kun kansa tulee halvalla terveeksi.

----------


## hmikko

> Prepaid-puhelinta voi käyttää maksamalla etukäteen. Ainakin jossain vaiheessa sai liittymän joiltain operaattoilta maksamalla takuurahan. Joku vastaava menettely toimisi helposti pyörien suhteen.


HSL:llähän on jo käytössä prepaid-mekanismi, eli matkakortti. Ongelma vaan lienee, että kaupunkipyöriä pyörittää erillinen operaattori, jolla ei taida olla tuon tason pääsyä HSL:n systeemeihin.

----------


## aki

> Prepaid-puhelinta voi käyttää maksamalla etukäteen. Ainakin jossain vaiheessa sai liittymän joiltain operaattoilta maksamalla takuurahan. Joku vastaava menettely toimisi helposti pyörien suhteen.
> 
> Se olisi mielenkiintoista  jos kaupungin päätöksentekoelimissä on mennyt läpi tieto siitä, että kaupunkipyörän käyttäjällä pitää olla luottotiedot kunnossa.
> 
> Kysymykseeni kortittoman ja maksuhäiriöisen mahdollisuudesta käyttää kaupunkipyörää CityBike Finland vastaa näin:
> 
> _Hei,
> 
> 
> ...


Edelleenkään en ymmärrä miten henkilön mahdollinen maksuhäiriömerkintä vaikuttaisi pyörän saatavuuteen. Itselläni on vielä jonkin aikaa voimassa maksuhäiriömerkintä. Silti olen pankkia vaihtaessani saanut visa-debit kortin jolla siis maksun voi suorittaa. Testasin rekisteröitymistä äsken ja pääsin maksuvaiheeseen saakka. Keskeytin tähän koska en palvelua tarvitse. Mutta ei tuo järjestelmä tarkista kenenkään luottotietoja ja ilmoita ettet voi rekisteröityä käyttäjäksi. Myöskään palvelun ehdoissa ei mainita että maksuhäiriömerkintä estäisi palvelun käytön. Mikä tässä nyt siis on ongelma?

----------


## Salomaa

Jokin aika sitten tiliä ei voinut  avata, jos oli maksuhäiriö tai pankkikorttia ei saanut, jos luottotiedot eivät olleet kunnossa. Tämä oli silloin pankkikohtaista.

Eduskunnassa puututtiin tähän laajemmiltikin, mitä kaikkea voidaan rajata maksuhäiriön perusteella. Eli nyt pankit ovat saaneet uudet ohjeet. Olin ajatuksissani vähän jäljessä.

Ilmojen lämmetessä ja pyöräilyn yleensä lisääntyessä saamme lisää kokonaisarvioita näistä kaupunkipyöristä. Myönteistähän palaute nyt kauden alkaessa on enimmäkseen ollut.

----------

